# Jeanneau SO 36i or 37 vs. Hunter 36



## stuartsw (Aug 23, 2009)

Debating two boat purchases, based on design and performance. Both are late model or new boats. Will be used for coastal cruising, short stretches of blue water. (Puget Sound and higher latitudes) Have two young families and 4 young grandchildren in the area, and would want them to join us 30-40% of the time. (Taught daughters to sail, but sons-in-law are non-sailors). Need to be able to easily take her out for afternoon sails after work.
My main concern is performance and value retention. I'm not going to race, but I do want upwind performance in light to moderates. And I see us owning this boat 3-5 years.
I'm about to do some demo sails on the boats. have heard a lot about Hunters and willing to hear more, who has experience with the Jeanneaus?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey stuart - welcome to SN, dude.

Knowing the very little I know I'd spring for the Jenneau. I'm pretty sure Blt2ski sails/races a Jenneau. Maybe he'll come along and give you some feedback.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I can speak about the Hunter 36 since I own a 2006 model. Here is the link to my write up when I bought the boat 18 months ago: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/hunter/42360-hunter-36-pros-cons.html

I think from what you said this is a good boat for you. #1 is you can single hand this boat very easily. I do 98% of the time. With the kids and non-sailors this is important. The boat points up to 20 degrees into the wind. I have pinched up to 15. She handles winds over 20 knots nicely with 1/2 the main out and 3/4 of the jib. All controllable. I get about 60-75% of the wind speed for boat speed. Normal cruising speed is 6.4 knots, the sweet spot 60-120 degrees she gets to hull speed of 7.4 over 12 knots of wind. Not a racer but respectable. With the Asymmetrical over 7 knots is the norm. I think this sail is mandatory going downwind since this boat doesn't go downwind well (130-180 degrees) with normal sail plan. I have an ATN sock which makes using this sail a snap. I do this myself. In under 11 knots I can point up to 70 degrees of the wind with this sail. 
The cockpit is large enough for 8 adults to sit comfortable. With kids there is lots of room to run about and can jackline them in using the top table bar.
I love the interior except the refrigeration unit. With non sailors and guest the electric toilet is a nice touch and easy to show them how to use the head. The storage is amazing on this boat, enough to store all the kids toys and cloths plus your own. If you have any questions email me.


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Both Are Good*

Lived aboard a 2007 Jeanneau 36i for the last two years. The Jeanneau will probably have a lower PHRF rating than the Hunter (mine's 117) meaning that it should be faster. I think you'll find the "fit and finish" and attention to detail better on the Jeanneau. The 36i has a nice head with stall shower. Due to modular construction, the galley on the 36i is the same as the 39i.

Not sure about parts sourcing on the Hunter, but the Jeanneau is a Euro boat--Swedish bilge pump, Italian hoses, great British (Lewmar) hatches, etc. It's all good gear, but as things need replacing (just the bilge pumps so far) I'm getting US-made equivalents. The engine is Yanmar and it's bulletproof. All the deck hardware is Harken (US) and well thought out. I single hand with no problem. The Jeanneau is more of a traditional rig with a 130% genoa, so you'll probably fly a bigger asym spinnaker than the Hunter will hoist. I use an ATN sock which makes flying the asym easier.

Bottom line: Both are good boats that will work for you. Sail them both with your wife (and maybe even daughers) along and see what feels best.

P.S.---If you're looking at new boat and have the resources, I highly recommend you look at the Jeanneau 36i Performance. Deeper keel, taller rig, faster boat.


----------



## stuartsw (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. I'll sail both this week (with my wife) and let you know how it goes. (Not great air in the forecast, so we'll see....)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'll assume you are looking at MSC in seattle? The dealer in Vancouver has a 36iP, seattle a std 36i. Not sure if they have sold a P version or not. THe 36 will be faster than the SO37. If you can spring it, seattle had a 39I for 5-6G more than a 36, a bit more interior room. 

I am sure either of the three boats will work for around here just fine. BUT< as you can see the forecast, anytime you can get a tall or higher SA rig on the same hull, do so! OR< talk to Jeff at MSC, and have a drifter jib made for the less than 7 knot days around here. THe one made for my 30'r works really well!

By the way, there is no blue water around here unless you do a circumnave of Vancouver Island, or go north to Alaska. And reality is, even if you did a circumnav of Visland, you would not have any issues in the summer. I would do this in my 30'r, folks have done it in Kayaks, along with mid 20' boats.

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might this forum and web site(s) too.
jeanneau owners network - Home
http://jeanneau.tripod.com/


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Because the Hunter has the Bergström and Ridder designed rig, I would go for the Jeanneau for pure sailing - Have to admit that the Hunter-Legends, as we know them in EU-land, has some nice features, but the B&R rig is just not my cup of tea. Both are nice boats - better than their reputation - me thinks.


----------



## stuartsw (Aug 23, 2009)

So, could not go out on the SO 37, but sailed an SO 39i. Too much boat for us at this point, but liked the way she sailed.
The Jeanneau hit a good groove and pointed well, but we would have to wait for a sea trial on the 37 we're checking out. (There are 3 for sale in the area at this point..)
Melrna, have you had any probs with the head? I've been reading a lot of Hunter owner posts about two things: The head, and the batteries configuration.


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*39i*

I also looked at used Jeanneau 39i before buying a new 36i. If you look closely the head and galley on the 36i are exactly the same size as the 39i. I bought new because it was a screeming pre-boat show deal and easier to finance. I recommend you sail a 36i before making your decision.


----------



## stuartsw (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, CG. MSC is getting a new 36i in this week, and I'll have a look at it. She's going right into the boat show, so I doubt I'll get a chance to sail her for a bit.


----------



## RachelFail (Sep 9, 2009)

*Boat Show*

There is a boat show in the Seattle area on Lake Union I would suggest attending if you're in the area. It's next weekend, Sep 16th-20th. It's the boats afloat show, and they will have both boats there I'm sure.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I would go to the Annapolis Sail Boat Show in October. It is the best show in the USA.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

it really depends on what are you going to do with the boat - short day sails nothing to stress the boat not big seas - then either works 
but if you want a solid boat that will stand up go for the jeanneau - 
we are full time cruisers on a jeanneau ds40 - on our way back from maine to fla - the bigger the seas the better the boat preformed - she is solid in every way - we bought her new in 2003 and have had few problems (not counting a couple of lightening strikes) with her or how she is put together - she likes bigger wind and we really start reefing at 18-20k not that she can't handle the winds but see little reason to gain a few tenths of a knot and be uncomfortable - 
as full time cruisers we appreciate the solid feeling of a solid boat and the great well thought out layout 
while i love melrna (melissa) (we know each other as we helped her get my slip in miami when i left) i think the hunters are over rated and not even close to the quality of a jeanneau - sorry mel - 
we are headed to the bahamas this year and mexico and south or off shore to the virgin islands next year and know that we don't have to worry that we don't have a boat that can take it - in fact she seems to be more at home with ocean conditions than say the cheaspeake bay 
just my opinion 
chuck patty and svsoulmates 
on the hook cape may nj


----------



## stuartsw (Aug 23, 2009)

We're closing on the Hunter 36 today. Thanks, everyone, for your comments and assistance.


----------



## bberley (May 16, 2016)

so you decided against the 2002 Jeanneau 37 so.. i'm looking at one so i wondered why .. 

thanks ..


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Seven year old thread and OP has not been very active. Don't count on a quick reply (if you get one at all). Perhaps someone else with some experience with the Jeanneau 37 will chime in.


----------

